# Werther on Medici TV - please watch!



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Medici TV http://www.medici.tv/is currently broadcasting a wonderful Werther from the Bastille, with Jonas Kaufmann in the title role. You can watch free of charge (although you do have to register). I think this will be only available for a limited time (60 days) so if you are interested please watch soon.

I personally can't stop watching this production. Jonas Kaufmann and Sophie Koch are totally convincing and involved as Werther and Charlotte, and the two final acts particularly are edge-of-your seat stuff. The supporting characters are also very fine, particulary Albert and the charming Sophie. Although the production is rather dull physically the camera frequently zooms in on the protagonists whose acting is impeccable, so the surroundings don't matter. One slight caveat: st the beginning there are rather too many behind the scenes shots which I found distracting, but this pretty much stops by act 2.

I'd be interested to hear if anyone saw this production live and what they thought of it as a theatrical experience.


----------



## violadamore2 (Mar 6, 2010)

*Kaufman/ Werther*

OMG, Yes! I watched it twice: the first time emotionally and the second time critically and was bowled over each time.

Musically, I loved it, from the supporting roles on up to the orchestra, of which there are a good many views thoughtout the performance.

Like you, I found the backstage views during the performance a distinct distraction, but they're a small price to pay to see and hear Kaufman morph into Werther right in front of your eyes.

The sets are minmal,yet not ludicrouslly symbolic as is the current trend in Wagner. Staging seems natural, if anything in the theatre can be called natural. Werther's small room for Act 4 moves from far upstage down to the front during the prelude and is quite affecting.

Costuming seems about right.

I hope there will be a DVD by the end of the year. This was my first expousure to Kaufman and since then I've bought his two recent cd's of German roles (Wagner, Mozart, Beethoven, Schubert) and his R. Strauss lieder. Just terrific. I love the male voice when it's used with as much color and expression as the women are expected to do, which Kaufman does in volumes.

Standing and delivering in the method of bleating with feet wide apart and hands akimbo just doesn't do it for me. I'm looking forward to watching and hearing the Carmen DVD that Netflix has, as soon as someone turns lose of it.

Kaufman's just 40, I hope he doesn't burn out with too much Wagner. He's slated to sing Seigmund in the MEt's new Ring, next season and Carmen in late April this year at the MET.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

violadamore2 said:


> I'm looking forward to watching and hearing the Carmen DVD that Netflix has, as soon as someone turns lose of it..


Is that the one from Covent Garden with Kaufmann and Anna Caterina Antonacci? I've got it on DVD and I think you'll like it.



violadamore2 said:


> Kaufman's just 40, I hope he doesn't burn out with too much Wagner. He's slated to sing Seigmund in the MEt's new Ring, next season and Carmen in late April this year at the MET.


I've read a few interviews with him and he says he want to be singing for 40 years and he is being very careful what he accepts and in what order he tackles new roles - so I think that's it for Wagner for the moment.


----------



## violadamore2 (Mar 6, 2010)

He's singing Lohengrin at Bayreuth this summer, 2010.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

violadamore2 said:


> He's singing Lohengrin at Bayreuth this summer, 2010.


Yes but that is not a new role for him. There's even a DVD about to come out (can't wait).


----------

